# Twitter....



## Road Guy (May 15, 2014)

Okay so I was told to get a twitter account and it would help me be able to keep up with my Atlanta Falcons

I don't know if it's possible to be "doing it wrong "but I selected Atlanta Falcons for my feed and I get about 5 million post every few seconds I guess if anyone on the planet mentions Atlanta Falcons it shows up on my feed?

It's got to be the most annoying social media app I've ever used


----------



## roadwreck (May 15, 2014)

#uslessapp


----------



## Road Guy (May 15, 2014)

Seriously

I don't know why anyone would use it..


----------



## akwooly (May 15, 2014)

#peoplelovehashtags


----------



## roadwreck (May 15, 2014)

#wasteoftime


----------



## akwooly (May 15, 2014)

Fun to troll on twitter


----------



## roadwreck (May 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I don't know why anyone would use it..


#peoplewhohavetomuchtimeontheirhandsbecausetheyareunemployeed


----------



## roadwreck (May 15, 2014)

#thisiskindafunmaybeIshouldjointwitter


----------



## Ble_PE (May 15, 2014)

#whatthefuckisthissupposedtomeananyways


----------



## akwooly (May 15, 2014)

#kidsthesedayslovethetwitters


----------



## Ble_PE (May 15, 2014)

#isthatwhattheyarecallingitnow


----------



## roadwreck (May 15, 2014)

# :eyebrows:


----------



## Ble_PE (May 15, 2014)

#whatwerewetalkingaboutagain


----------



## roadwreck (May 15, 2014)

#bewbs


----------



## roadwreck (May 15, 2014)

#hookersandblow


----------



## Ble_PE (May 15, 2014)

#bewbsaregreat


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 15, 2014)

I do not have a Twitter account. The only time I have ever seen Tweets is when one is listed in an article linked by Drudge, or I hear of a controversy interesting enough to look at it on Twitter.com. The last thing I need is some way for other people to inundate me with the minutia of their lives directly. At least I can control when I access Facebook. Tweets, from what I understand, are sent to your phone like a text that doesn't warrant a response. I get enough of those through SMS and iMessage as it is.


----------



## envirotex (May 15, 2014)

News. News. News. Last night and this morning @YourAnonNews was the the only place the oil spill in CA was reported.

Also, it's a good way to get cool stuff or keep up with stuff you like (like the oil and gas industry or BBQ). There is an ice cream shop in town that was giving away the "golden cup" to win two free passes to ACLFest for just buying some ice cream.


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2014)

envirotex said:


> ...giving away the "golden cup" to win two free passes...




did two girls win?


----------



## akwooly (May 16, 2014)

In winter I use it for road conditions. And ski conditions. It's also fun to make fun of bieber #biebersucks


----------



## goodal (May 16, 2014)

I know that I should know this, but i have to admit I don't know how the # thing works. I have assumed its something like if you put #bacon in your post anyone that "likes" or "follows" #bacon gets that message. Is that right?

I feel really old right now...

PS I don't and wont be twittering anytime soon.


----------



## roadwreck (May 16, 2014)

^^

WHAT?!?!?!

You don't want to join the millions of other Twats already on Twitter?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 16, 2014)

#stalking


----------



## akwooly (May 16, 2014)

When you hashtag something (#bacon) it becomes a searchable link and will find all tweets with #bacon in it.


----------



## akwooly (May 16, 2014)

#bieberblows


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 16, 2014)

I only use Twitter for my side business. I can post advertisements and little tid bits of helpful info. I don't follow many feeds. But it is cool to follow some of my favorite actors/actresses and see what they are up to. But other than that, it really doesn't have much use IMO. And lately I've just not had time to even check it.

#notenoughhoursintheday


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2014)

Never been to/on Twitter. Have no plans on ever doing so.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 16, 2014)

Supe said:


> Never been to/on Twitter. Have no plans on ever doing so.


This.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 16, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Never been to/on Twitter. Have no plans on ever doing so.
> ...


Count me in on this as well...


----------



## akwooly (May 16, 2014)

#allthekidsaredoingit


----------



## Weavs33 (May 16, 2014)

I have twitter, I basically use it to complain about work and to post about the Atlanta Braves, most of my followers and people I follow are Braves fans, its kinda cool that way. Plan to meet up at games and stuff like that.


----------



## MetsFan (May 16, 2014)

I use it from time to time for news and updates on Lego, video games, etc. #toooldforthisshit #borninthe80s #getoffmylawn


----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> I use it from time to time for news and updates on Lego, video games, etc. #toooldforthisshit *#borninthe80s* #getoffmylawn




So you're one of them youngin's...


----------



## akwooly (May 17, 2014)

#sadbatman is pretty funny


----------



## MetsFan (May 19, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > I use it from time to time for news and updates on Lego, video games, etc. #toooldforthisshit *#borninthe80s* #getoffmylawn
> ...




Ha, yeah, 1980 to be exact. I'm pretty much the youngest in my whole office.


----------



## Supe (May 19, 2014)

Don't feel so bad. I'm 28 years younger than my boss. With all but one of my coworkers, the gap is even greater.


----------



## ktulu (May 19, 2014)

I use Twitter for sports updates. Whether it is the Braves or for NASCAR races.


----------



## BosStr27 (May 19, 2014)

Road Guy, just follow some local beat writers to follow the Falcons. You won't be swamped with posts and the content is actually meaningful.

I'm a big fantasy football geek and I follow a bunch of FF writers. There's a really good group of football minds on twitter. I also follow weathermen. Very useful in the winter.


----------

